# matters



## Guest (Apr 3, 2001)

partially as a result of my involvement with the LAG but also for my own sanity I have started an information site of my own where I will be posting that I think matters as a psychologist in the area of the psychology of chronic illness, ibs being one of them. one area I am working on is quality of life when one has a chronic illness, and I am looking for patient views on this if anyone cares to comment. please email me if so. thanks, http://trbell.tripod.com/metaphor/matters.htm tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tom, Good Luck with your new site! How exciting! I'm sure it is sorely needed. Usually, the Dr.s give the diagnosis & that's it. No direction as to support or acceptance of the chronic illness. Some Dr.s forget that there is a thinking, feeling human that may be a parent, a daughter or son, a sister or a brother, a significant other with responsibilities, hopes & dreams. A chronic illness effects every area of one's life & the lives of those around them. So I'm giving you a round of applause for jumping into this to lend some help! All the best! BQ


----------

